
Based on LHC data, scientists predict new boson that interacts with dark matter - bokononon
https://www.wits.ac.za/news/latest-news/research-news/2016/2016-09/wits-scientists-predict-the-existence-of-a-new-boson-.html
======
bokononon
Update: ‏@CERNpress Sorry guys, but there is no evidence so far in the #LHC
data to support the existence of a hypothetical #Madala #boson

[https://twitter.com/CERNpress/status/773509832485769216](https://twitter.com/CERNpress/status/773509832485769216)

